# AC dash vent removal help.



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

I've been roaming the FSM and all i can find is complete removal of the instrument panel (dashboard). anyone know how to just remove the ac vent grills? my center/Rh one got stuck and when i moved it, something snapped. was thinking of taking it out and fixing it, but first i have to take it out.
thanks.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

I'm about to see if i can pry it out gently. I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Did it work for you? My center LH vent has been snapped for a few months and I just refuse to take apart the whole dash to fix it.


----------

